# Mischief



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautiful! Sixteen hands is really big for an Arabian. I had a friend who owned one and he was only fourteen hands. Wonderful you found a good home for him!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

he is handsome. what kind of riding did you do?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a beautiful horse! I bet you miss him sooo much, but I'm sure you are happy to see him looking so good and in the hands of a true horse person!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

PatK, as a kid I showed quarter horses in Western Pleasure and Equitation, Showmanship, etc. Then when I got older I got sick of the show politics and started riding trails, camping, sorting, penning. I dabbled in dressage with Mischief, but he loves to chase a cow! I have ridden English, but prefer western. I tried to jump Mischief a few times, he is horrible at it! lol, we also tried barrels, not for him. I had a trailer and we would load up most weekends and head out somewhere.

Oh yeah, Mischief and I also rode on a drill team, he loved it!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

you must be quite an athlete. i got on a horse a couple of times - well, okay, excluding the pony rides for kids. the first time i got put on what the trail monitors thought was an old nag. he was tall and i am short, so they had to lower the stirrup first so i could get up then shorten it. we weren't that far out the gate when the old nag figured me out - as in, would she know the difference if i went in the other direction? nah! - and turned around and started trotting back home! the best i can say for myself is that at least i didn't scream bloody murder! poor old horse had to finish the ride with me aboard!:laugh:


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Looking good for an 18 year old N2. What does his new mom do with him? Both my kids used to compete - hunter and 3 day eventing. I was the pony club mama who rolled the bandages etc.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

She is taking dressage lessons on another horse then takes what she learns and practices on Mischief. She is an intermediate rider and I think he is a bit much for her on trail (he dances, known as the air-born arab! lol) He is super good in an arena and we could even put kids on him, but out and about he was a handful.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

What a beauty!! I have always adored horses.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

He's beautiful. I'd snatch him right up, I'd love an arabian but being almost 6ft tall its hard to find one on the taller side lol. Most I've met and seen ads for have been in the 14 hand range.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

What a lovely man. I, in a past life, (before being aged), trained horses. I had 7 myself. Arab/Welsh-Pony, Average 15 hands (horses grow bigger in OZ) I did train a lot of Shetland pony's (they were hell on four legs, spoiled and without respect.) The training of the owner was more important than the horse. (bit like dogs LOL) I do miss my horses. But I know at my age one fall will be the last fall. Any horseman who says he has never fallen is a liar or a God.:amen:

Eric.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh, I've fallen!!! lol, but honestly, I got Mischief when he was 5 years old and he only had 30 days on him. I gave him away when he was 16. I never once fell off that horse. He gets silly, and lopes in place, and dances and jigs, but no buck, no rear, no bolt, super brakes, super soft mouth. He dances but is in total control. He doesn't have a mean bone in his body, loves everyone....except smaller animals! lol I gave him up because I was diagnosed with Myasthenia Gravis and by the time I got him out, brushed and saddled, I was too exhausted to ride. I sure miss it!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

"I sure miss it!"
So do I. with a tear or two!
Eric.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Glad your boy found a great home! I too, used to ride all the way through college - when Daddy paid the bills, lol! I rode and trained hunters, basic dressage, Pony Club, and 3-day eventers. I also taught some after graduating from college, until my "real" job started taking up too much of my time. Green horses and beginner riders were my favorites (not together, though!).

Eric, I agree with you - ponies are evil!! They are devils in disguise. I fell my share of times - lol! Riding crazy green horses increased the odds of that happening, for sure! 

I miss those days, but I can't even imagine riding now; it's been so long!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I rode western pleasure, occasional informal barrel racing but mostly bareback trail riding. Our horses were just for pleasure. I had a 16 hand thoroughbred/quarterhorse palomino mare when I was a teenager. When my kids were young we had an older quarterhorse and a 2 year old Morgan/quarterhorse mare. After a few years it was too much to manage house,kids, dogs and horses (and a cow) so we sold the livestock and moved out of the country to a residential neighborhood. I haven't ridden in years - would probably fall off if I tried now, but I still love horses. We live near Saratoga Race Track so in the summer we can go and admire all those beauties.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Just beautiful.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww...he's beautiful! They are magnificent horses. Wow! He is tall! And so white! I bet you miss him a lot. I sure miss my two Arabian mares. One was a black bay with black legs and a perfect white star. She was 14.3 hands and very flashy and muscular. The other was a chestnut and was 15 hands. She was a bottle fed baby, as her mother was killed by lightening when she was just 2 weeks old. So she was a real pocket pet. But both were completely green when I got them and I had to break them to ride and we went on from there with the training. So, yes...they are a beautiful horse, so spirited, most intelligent and kind...really people oriented...more than other breeds. I really miss them and I bet you do too.

Thanks for showing him to us. It's good he has a nice home. That must please you.

*"There was never a horse that couldn't be rode and never a man who couldn't be throwed." *


----------

